# Rat licking?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I put my hand in the cage just now and both girls were licking my hand Is there anyway to promote this behavior? I LOVE licky rats but they very rarely do it.


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Put baby food on your hands? I want to do the same thing with my boys…


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think that's a good idea with my girls they still try to steal the spoon and they bite baby food off the spoon so I would probably take a pretty serious bite


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine do it a lot when I have coconut on my hand, but they do it all the time anyways


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Ouch! I didn't think about bites. My boys are ridiculously gentle, but who knows? They could go crazy and bite baby food off my hands...


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

My girls generally are too but they go crazy for treats. Maybe do the back of your hand with a little baby food? Its less biteable


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think licky-ness is just a behavioral thing. My rat Sophie licks my hands all the time and will meticulously go after my face if I let her, while my other rat Lilith licks very occasionally.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

My little girls never lick my hands at all; however, they always lick my lips for kisses when I pick them up. This happens mostly in the mornings when I bring them out & in the evenings when I come home. So, I'm reasonably secure it's an affection thing not just food. (it's just adorable tho'. I feel so loved)


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes its an affection thing  I just want to promote it  But they specifically went for my fingers so I think that night it was because food


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

He he I love how my boys are so gentle with my hands when they " groom" them. They delicately hold each finger and nibble my nails. I think my boys just enjoy grooming me, 😉 I wouldn't put food on my hands or they might bite instead of lick thinking that ur hand iz noms  I would just give them plenty of opportunity to lick ya and of they are in the mood to do so then they will. Hope you get plenty of love from your rattie tatties


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't try the food thing either, they might just smell it and take their chances with a quick nip! My old two ratties used to lick me, especially Cheech - once they came and licked me all over my face when I was upset! But my two new boys haven't licked me yet..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You can teach them to lick and be gentle...put a smear of something yummy on your fingers and when they use their teeth change your tone, to low and warning, and when they start to lick use a happy encouraging higher pitched voice...go slow and make sure they are woken up before you do this. Most rats will learn to lick instead of grab on with food. As for licking you only, its their behaviour and some do and some don't. I love licky rats as well


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls lick yogurt off of my fingers. The very first time I let them do this, my girl Brownie nipped me just to see if that is what she should do or not. Now they never bite, just lick till the yogurt is all gone. ☺


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I will try this  but I will have to make sure Apollo isn't around lol he gets crazy with yummy foods


----------

